# Newbie !



## davebuxs (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi everyone just purchased a 2000 Bam Vert to add to my 2002 Bam.... dont think the wife is too impressed lol !! 

Regards
Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Welcome to the TTF & your 2nd MK1.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey there!!


----------



## davebuxs (Jul 19, 2020)

Cheers !!


----------

